

Are You Good Enough Being Great? - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/are-you-good-enough-being-great

======
KentHealy
It can be difficult to draw a line between what constitutes "good" and "great"
but I think Sokanu does a good job in this article. And Spencer takes it a
step further with the introduction concept of adding a third level:
Exceptional. Very thoughtful piece.

~~~
sthomps
thanks Kent!

------
hxrd
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Wave_off_Kanagawa> \- Katsushika
Hokusai.

Now that is two greats (Artist and painting) in a single line. Beautiful
painting.

------
Deskie
I think this is good advice that is appropriate for the times. It's actually
good timing because I've been toying with this idea myself. It's a tough/fine
line. Good work

